# Google Maps adding bike routes



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

Google Maps is set to provide a new option for getting around town:  biking directions.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-10466313-265.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

Cool stuff.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is pretty cool.  They appear to already have most of the rail trails and the like in CT mapped out.


----------

